# Tesco 3W LED Torch



## Vigilies (15 Dec 2008)

I just thought you all might like to know that Tesco are discontinuing their super 3W LED torch, and at the moment they are discounting it to eight pounds from ten. I got one today and they are well made and very, very bright.


----------



## gratts (15 Dec 2008)

Take off another 2.5% for VAT 
One of mine has already broken after about a month, and I've barely used it. Back I go


----------



## J4CKO (15 Dec 2008)

Serious value these, I have two plus a Hope Vision 2.


----------



## Lazy-Commuter (16 Dec 2008)

I bought one for £8 a week or so ago. Very bright, all good so far.


----------



## downfader (18 Dec 2008)

The guys who made it could have improved it majorly if they had ditched the lens and put in a cheap reflector and glass cover on the end. It would have been about 20-30% brighter!!! Seriously. 

I've read that you can also bodge these to run off an external battery saving on bulk. They are very good for the money (I bought two) but not quite as robust as the more expensive torches. 

Now go on youtube and look up "The Torch" and see that one melt plastic cups, set pagers on fire and cook eggs.


----------



## hackbike 666 (18 Dec 2008)

Why don't they do these in a back light flavour?


----------



## BentMikey (18 Dec 2008)

hackbike 666 said:


> Why don't they do these in a back light flavour?



LMAO!

I think the BLT Fantom XR9 comes close - it's a monster rear light, not quite as bright as the dinotte apparently but still waaaay more than any other rear light I've seen so far.

Drivers are much more safe and cautious when overtaking me with that light, I guess because it doesn't scream bike, and it's bright enough to leave them guessing.


----------



## gratts (18 Dec 2008)

Couldn't you fit it with a red filter of some kind?
Nobody would come close


----------



## fossyant (18 Dec 2008)

Well my Tesco survived me getting run down by a Fiat Siencento !!  Used it to find my gloves after I took them off........


----------



## domd1979 (18 Dec 2008)

I shovelled a Terralux red LED conversion into an AA Maglite, and that's pretty fantastic as a rear light, and you can twiddle the lens to get the spread of light that you want.



gratts said:


> Couldn't you fit it with a red filter of some kind?
> Nobody would come close


----------



## downfader (18 Dec 2008)

*Tesco £4 LED lights*

If you want to convert the tesco torch to red you can get gels and glass filters from most camera shops. Gels - or even sweet wrappers - will be better as you can cut it and tape it inside the housing. 

Actually, anyone tried the lil 4 quid cycle lights they do.? I have just bought two white ones of these strange little "pods" with velcro fasteners. My god they're bright!!  I have wondered if they're 0.5 watt leds. They're at least as bright if not brighter than the Knog Frogs, though not as well made. I think they would need some silicone to seal them from the weather imo.


----------



## Downward (20 Dec 2008)

I would just like to say that the Rechargeables I have used in these Torches are crap (Uniross 2300mah) 
They last for about 45 mins compared with the tesco's own brand which last 6 hours


----------



## downfader (20 Dec 2008)

Downward said:


> I would just like to say that the Rechargeables I have used in these Torches are crap (Uniross 2300mah)
> They last for about 45 mins compared with the tesco's own brand which last 6 hours



Hmm... I have found Uniross to be bloody awful for rechargables... I have used Energiser since and they seem to last 4 times longer than the decent AAs. Havent tried the larger size though. It seems the AA size is the most reliable for charge and the AAA is slightly poorer. I'd imagine the bigger the battery the better the time to a degree.


----------



## Downward (20 Dec 2008)

Actually looking on the battery they are the 2100mah ones.
But still they last longer than my old energiser 1100mah.
I have bought 30 batteries from Tesco for back up (Will come in useful for Xmas too) and have left a charger at work till i get some new rechargeables


----------



## hackbike 666 (20 Dec 2008)

BentMikey said:


> LMAO!
> 
> I think the BLT Fantom XR9 comes close - it's a monster rear light, not quite as bright as the dinotte apparently but still waaaay more than any other rear light I've seen so far.
> 
> Drivers are much more safe and cautious when overtaking me with that light, I guess because it doesn't scream bike, and it's bright enough to leave them guessing.



I didn't think it was that funny ....I saw a cyclist at Tower Gateway with a very bright rear lamp made by Sun but have never found it on Ebay.I did order it off of the internet but it never arrived.








Actually this looks similar.

Thanks BM that looks good.


----------



## domd1979 (20 Dec 2008)

Found these coloured lens for maglites earlier:

http://www.maglite.co.uk/acatalog/Maglite_Lens_Replacement.html

Not sure whether coloured lens are as effective as putting in a red LED replacement, though it is cheaper I guess.


----------



## Chuffy (31 Dec 2008)

I used Tamiya translucent red model paint to spray over a 5w Lumicycle halogen bulb. Gives a very nice red glow and is huge and very bright but without the 'beam of red deth' effect that the BLT gives off.


----------



## hackbike 666 (31 Dec 2008)

Still waiting for my BLT.Is this yet another one which won't turn up?


----------



## mr_cellophane (31 Dec 2008)

Managed to buy my second Tesco 3w torch at Canada Water - last one in the shop, buried at the back of the display behind the boxes.. Just got to wait for a mount from dealextreem.

I looked for the Tesco Vaule 3 LED white kidney shaped lights (£2 something) to give me a flashing light at the front, but they didn't have any there. I did look at the small one LED ones, but would wont to see the 2 together.


----------



## Plax (31 Dec 2008)

I got one of these the other day and they had a few of the AA and C ones in stock. Got an AA one. Mounted it to the bars of my hybrid using a P-Clip cable tied to the torch, and some velcro (the one from one of my little LED flasher) to hold the p-clip to the bars. Seems pretty bomb proof so far, never budged doing over 30mph down a bumpy road anyway. Not tested it out in the dark yet. I've got it to accompany the Cateye EL510 I've got on the hack.


----------



## Downward (1 Jan 2009)

And the great thing is I have been using 1 off mine over Xmas in the car on long journeys for various looking for things


----------



## DJ (2 Jan 2009)

I got one of the Tesco cree, AA's, good little torch , just fastened it on to an old lamp clip on my handle bars using some lacky bands. 

They do seem to be thirsty on the batteries though!.


----------



## fossyant (2 Jan 2009)

Great for lighting fireworks........!!! Heh heh.....


----------



## BentMikey (2 Jan 2009)

djtheglove said:


> They do seem to be thirsty on the batteries though!.



Well yes, you're not going to get that much brightness without some cost.


----------



## fossyant (2 Jan 2009)

Thirsty, but OK...shame drivers still don't look......


----------



## Downward (3 Jan 2009)

Yes they seem to eat Rechargeables.


I have bought bulk loads of Cheap AA Batts over XMAS.

Infact picked up a pack of 24 for £1.

I will try these out in the Torches when I finally decide to ride to work again !


----------



## Niall McL (3 Jan 2009)

Got two of these torches for £8 each at Tesco Coatbridge today. Looked at the camping/walking bit first of all and thought I'd missed my chance but then found that they had quite a lot next to in the light bulb aisle.


----------



## Niall McL (14 Jan 2009)

Got my cheapy mounts from Dealextreme (the basic $1.90 ones). Just a tiny bit too big for the Tesco torches but I've just glued a strip of old inner tube onto the inside of the mount and now they are absolutley perfect, especially when you consider the price and free postage!


----------



## leoc (15 Jan 2009)

Niall McL said:


> Got my cheapy mounts from Dealextreme (the basic $1.90 ones). Just a tiny bit too big for the Tesco torches but I've just glued a strip of old inner tube onto the inside of the mount and now they are absolutley perfect, especially when you consider the price and free postage!



These can be persuaded to fit the 2 C cell version also. However I can't find it on the deal extreme site any more. They do seem to sell a couple of alternatives though.


----------



## mr_cellophane (15 Jan 2009)

I ordered one from DE last week. My order is "Packing"
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.8274

I got my first one from ebay - probably the same place in Hong Kong, but $1 more. I thought at first that it was going to be a bit loose but mine holds the AA torch perfectly.

DE also do a swivel one.
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.18889


----------



## Piemaster (15 Jan 2009)

If anyone is still after any size of these, St.Stephens square in Hull still has a fair few left.


----------



## Cromcruaich (15 Jan 2009)

mr_cellophane said:


> I ordered one from DE last week. My order is "Packing"
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.8274
> 
> I got my first one from ebay - probably the same place in Hong Kong, but $1 more. I thought at first that it was going to be a bit loose but mine holds the AA torch perfectly.
> ...




Any UK distributer?


----------



## downfader (15 Jan 2009)

mr_cellophane said:


> I ordered one from DE last week. My order is "Packing"
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.8274
> 
> I got my first one from ebay - probably the same place in Hong Kong, but $1 more. I thought at first that it was going to be a bit loose but mine holds the AA torch perfectly.
> ...



I have to say, that clip looks pretty cool! I thought of making my own tbh, and using butterfly screws and bolts or something to mount it up.

But then I couldnt be a***ed and just use the thing as a torch instead. Batteries have been fine for that tbh. Lights my room up at night.


----------



## Niall McL (15 Jan 2009)

Not sure about any UK distubutors but DealExtreme is free psotage and mine came within about 10 days and that was over New Year so might even be quicker.


----------



## HF2300 (17 Jan 2009)

Just got another AA Tesco torch, plenty of both sizes and no sign that they're running stocks down.

Incidentally, for mounting, cable cleats. Next to nothing for a pack at your local electrical wholesaler:


----------



## Cromcruaich (17 Jan 2009)

Nice tip, ta. 

Been really lazy, but what size cleat is that?


----------



## HF2300 (17 Jan 2009)

The right size for a Tesco torch and a Kona handlebar!!

22.5 mm, off the top of my head. Those particular ones have little ribs inside, and really ones without would be better as they make the ID just slightly too small. I filed the ribs away, but they do come without - I bought these unseen from RS and got caught out!

Just saw a 2 LED 2 AA (wattage not specified) torch in B&Q for £4.98 - anyone tried it?


----------



## downfader (17 Jan 2009)

HF2300 said:


> The right size for a Tesco torch and a Kona handlebar!!
> 
> 22.5 mm, off the top of my head. Those particular ones have little ribs inside, and really ones without would be better as they make the ID just slightly too small. I filed the ribs away, but they do come without - I bought these unseen from RS and got caught out!
> 
> Just saw a 2 LED 2 AA (wattage not specified) torch in B&Q for £4.98 - anyone tried it?



For a fiver the torch might be alright. Just go to maplin and get a couple of 1 or 3w leds to solder in. You can make sure its waterproof by using silicone sealant (like the kitchen stuff) around the lens/glass and the head, and put silicone grease on the opening thread of the battery compartment.

If the spread of light isnt what you need you may be able to make your own reflector with crumpled tinfoil and taking any lens out. Most torches are easily adaptable.


----------



## HF2300 (17 Jan 2009)

downfader said:


> For a fiver the torch might be alright. Just go to maplin and get a couple of 1 or 3w leds to solder in. You can make sure its waterproof by using silicone sealant (like the kitchen stuff) around the lens/glass and the head, and put silicone grease on the opening thread of the battery compartment.
> 
> If the spread of light isnt what you need you may be able to make your own reflector with crumpled tinfoil and taking any lens out. Most torches are easily adaptable.



But rather than do all that it'd be easier to spend £3 more on the Tesco one. I really meant does anyone know if it's any good as it comes, 'off the shelf'.


----------



## downfader (17 Jan 2009)

HF2300 said:


> But rather than do all that it'd be easier to spend £3 more on the Tesco one. I really meant does anyone know if it's any good as it comes, 'off the shelf'.



But you'd save 2 quid.


----------



## HF2300 (17 Jan 2009)

downfader said:


> But you'd save 2 quid.



I'll bet you'd use that in shoe leather, tyre wear, solder etc. etc. !


----------



## Cubist (18 Jan 2009)

Bit of old inner tube:


----------



## HF2300 (18 Jan 2009)

Yes, but how do you mount the helmet to the handlebars?


----------



## RSV_Ecosse (18 Jan 2009)

I previously posted this in another thread but thought I might as well stick it in here as well.

The mount that currently holds the other Tesco Cree AA was a cheap 360 deg variable one I got on eBay from China. Works fine but I will defo be adding another BLT spaceShuttle mount to that side to replace it and sticking another Revolution LED like the other one, underneath it.

I've got the AA Cree's angled so they light up the road further ahead and the Revolution LED pointing slightly downwards so it lights up the road immediately in front of you. Seems like a good combo and so far its working well.

Even with clipon tribars there's still plenty of room.


----------



## BentMikey (18 Jan 2009)

That inner tube mounting is certainly cheap and easy, but eeeeewwwww!


----------



## Downward (18 Jan 2009)

Yeah but you only have to put in on your helmet when it's dark so no-one sees it.


----------



## downfader (18 Jan 2009)

Downward said:


> Yeah but you only have to put in on your helmet when it's dark so no-one sees it.



Ahem.


----------



## Cubist (18 Jan 2009)

Downward said:


> Yeah but you only have to put in on your helmet when it's dark so no-one sees it.



quite so, and what's more, no one is looking down at it either BM!!!!!!

These any neater?


----------



## BentMikey (18 Jan 2009)

Now that's much nicer!


----------



## nigelb (19 Jan 2009)

I've made up a couple of "rubber bands" (out of old inner tube) as I can't find any suitable cleats at the sec, will see how the Tesco 3W torches do (can't be worse than what I have).

Nige


----------



## nigelb (19 Jan 2009)

Well the mount may not be pretty, but I could see where I was going :-)

Now off to track down some cable cleats ...

Nige


----------



## fossyant (19 Jan 2009)

I have a plan....will let you know, but one 3 watt C (out of the two I just bought) is going back - not very good output (creamy) whilst the other is good, plus a tad too narrow for my plan......

Will let you know if it works....?


----------



## mr_cellophane (19 Jan 2009)

fossyant said:


> I have a plan....will let you know, but one 3 watt C (out of the two I just bought) is going back - not very good output (creamy) whilst the other is good, plus a tad too narrow for my plan......
> 
> Will let you know if it works....?


One of mine is a little yellow, I thought it was the one I got first so the batteries had a little less power. Still powerful enough output.


----------



## fossyant (19 Jan 2009)

Think they are all a bit like that - will take it back as the emitter is different from the other - it has a black ring round the emitter, the better one doesn't....


----------



## nigelb (20 Jan 2009)

Can someone explain where the 3W comes from?

As this torch runs from 2 AA cells, this is no more than 3V.
Now, to get 3W of power at 3V, that means drawing 1A (which I suspect a disposable cell just will not supply).

Is there some "magic" explanation why the light output is equiv to 3W (like energy saving mains bulbs)?

I'm looking to use rechargeable cells, hence wanting to plan capacity.

Nige


----------



## furball (20 Jan 2009)

re some torches not being as good as others.

It may be that the torches cannot be made to the same spec for the same price, or suppliers have been changed, (or the batteries are wearing out due people like me playing around with them trying to find the brightest one). 
When I bought one recently I noticed there is a date near the barcode. The dates ranged from July 2008 to November 2008. I'm wondering if the older ones are more likely to be the same quality as the ones people rave about.


----------



## HF2300 (20 Jan 2009)

nigelb said:


> Can someone explain where the 3W comes from?
> 
> As this torch runs from 2 AA cells, this is no more than 3V.
> Now, to get 3W of power at 3V, that means drawing 1A (which I suspect a disposable cell just will not supply).
> ...




Don't know, but does this help?

http://www.duracell.com/oem/Pdf/MX1500.pdf


----------



## hackbike 666 (20 Jan 2009)

I know my FENIX with rechargeable batteries lasted just over two hours.


----------



## BentMikey (21 Jan 2009)

2 hours for a 2500mah rechargeable is probably a little over 1A. I tend to run mine on the 4.5 hour setting though.


----------



## hackbike 666 (21 Jan 2009)

What's that,flashing?


----------



## BentMikey (21 Jan 2009)

Nah, 120 lumen mode, or half power. That's the brightest light on setting without turbo mode.


----------



## nigelb (21 Jan 2009)

HF2300 said:


> Don't know, but does this help?
> 
> http://www.duracell.com/oem/Pdf/MX1500.pdf



Yep, that nails it.

The supplied dry cells pegged it after a bit over an hour, looking at the Duracell datasheet if discharging at 1A they'll last a little over an hour ...

So, with 2.1Ah Instant cells, I should be safe for at least an hour, and as my journey takes ~45 mins as long as I recharge each evening all ought to be ok.
(I'll still carry a couple of spares "just in case" ...)

Nige


----------



## BentMikey (21 Jan 2009)

Small tip - apparently there was a German battery test, and the el cheapo alkalines from LIDL outperformed Duracells by a shocking margin. Much scandal according to my German mate.


----------



## Downward (21 Jan 2009)

BentMikey said:


> Small tip - apparently there was a German battery test, and the el cheapo alkalines from LIDL outperformed Duracells by a shocking margin. Much scandal according to my German mate.




I shall stop at Lidl get some and report my findings !!


----------



## Downward (21 Jan 2009)

http://translate.google.co.uk/trans...=s&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&hs=74P&sa=G


----------



## Downward (23 Jan 2009)

Sorry
Here are the test results
http://translate.google.co.uk/trans...=s&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&hs=74P&sa=G


----------



## BAGBOG (8 Feb 2009)

furball said:


> re some torches not being as good as others.
> 
> It may be that the torches cannot be made to the same spec for the same price, or suppliers have been changed, (or the batteries are wearing out due people like me playing around with them trying to find the brightest one).
> When I bought one recently I noticed there is a date near the barcode. The dates ranged from July 2008 to November 2008. I'm wondering if the older ones are more likely to be the same quality as the ones people rave about.



I bought 2 AA types and 2 C types Yesterday in Exmouth.

The 2AAs one is as good as my Fenix LD20 somewhere between med and high setting but with a broader beam. I will use close to bike with Fenix slightly further out. For the money it is amazing. I may not have bought the Fenix if I had read about these earlier. Although I probably still would as the Fenix is less bulky, lighter and has more battery saving beam settings.

Second set up will be either the Fenix or Tesco AA with the Tesco 2C. The 2C has a narrow but very bright spot beam. It throws an amazing distance. This setup will be used for rides where I expect fast descents.

A third option is all 3 lights on the bike for maximum light possibilities.

Any one of the three beats my Cateye 530 hands down and I was impressed by that when I bought it.

I have tried the Tesco 2AA with well used, two year old, rechargeables and they seem to work fine.

I have yet to try the lights out on the road but will report results when completed.


----------



## RSV_Ecosse (9 Feb 2009)

I can't remember if I've posted these in this thread already, but BAGBOG talking about mounting more than one torch reminded me of the set up I have on mine at present for my commute.

As you can see, even with clip on tri-bars there's still plenty of room :-





http://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk144/RSVEcosse/resized1.jpg






http://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk144/RSVEcosse/resized2.jpg 






The mount that currently holds the other Tesco Cree AA was a cheap 360 deg variable one I got on eBay from China. Works fine but I will defo be adding another BLT spaceShuttle mount to that side to replace it and sticking another Revolution LED like the other one, underneath it.

I've got the AA Cree's angled so they light up the road further ahead and the Revolution LED pointing slightly downwards so it lights up the road immediately in front of you. Seems like a good combo and so far its working well.


----------



## TopCat (2 Jul 2009)

*HEADS UP*

I got one ofthe 3 watt'ers a few months ago, about £8 in the bargin bin, great little torch. I dropped lucky the other week and got a Niterider 7.2 Watt halogen bicycle front light on ebay for £1:04p . After trying it out I found it crap compared to the tesco torch. I plan to swap the heads over and use the tesco innards in the niterider.

*Was in tesco today having a look round and spotted the 4 Watt Tesco torch at £8:81p - there website still advertises it at £17:61p. I snapped one up. There 3 Watt was still at £11:74?*

Hurry and check out your local stores n' get yourself a bargin 

Regards
Tom


----------



## fossyant (2 Jul 2009)

Be good for camping - D cells though. My son had his (my) C Cell Tesco 3w nicked on a District Cub camp a few months back - most likely some kid from another pack.....


----------



## hackbike 666 (2 Jul 2009)

I've got a Fenix as recomended by Bent Mikey and it came in useful the other week when I got caught at those traffic lights at Stratford which have the infra red detectors on them but don't detect me.(Just like on temporary lights)

Gave them a flash with the old Fenix and they changed.


----------



## HJ (3 Jul 2009)

TopCat said:


> ... I dropped lucky the other week and got a Niterider 7.2 Watt halogen bicycle front light on ebay for £1:04p . After trying it out I found it crap compared to the tesco torch...



Why do you think the old Niterider was on Ebay?


----------



## TopCat (3 Jul 2009)

HJ said:


> Why do you think the old Niterider was on Ebay?



Canny Scot's are always on the lookout for a good deal. The light works fine but could be better. I'll adapt it with some cheap tesco innards and make it better 

Regards
Tom


----------

